# funding a life in Thailand



## richw (Dec 14, 2012)

Ive decided that I would like to live and work in Thailand but dont know what opportunities for work exist other than teaching English or running a bar - neither of which appeal or would probably pay sufficiently well to be honest. My background is Physiotherapy and personal training and Im currently learning the Thai language (and also speak Spanish) so any helpful suggestions/advice would be gratefully received, cheers. ps I dont actually live in Thailand at the moment that was part of having to register on here


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...oyment-restricted-occupations-foreigners.html

will give you an idea of what is possible. Therapist? I don't think so, plenty in Thailand.
Good luck


----------



## richw (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks for the link although I dont see physio on the prohibited list so will endeavour to learn the language and see what contacts I can make out there


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

You _might_ get ฿20 000.- a month unless you offer 'extra services'. Give it a try and keep your escape plan open.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Difficult Task*



richw said:


> Ive decided that I would like to live and work in Thailand but dont know what opportunities for work exist other than teaching English or running a bar - neither of which appeal or would probably pay sufficiently well to be honest. My background is Physiotherapy and personal training and Im currently learning the Thai language (and also speak Spanish) so any helpful suggestions/advice would be gratefully received, cheers. ps I dont actually live in Thailand at the moment that was part of having to register on here


Rich;

You asked for advice. My view/analysis of your decision and situation.

First; employment in Thailand is highly regulated. To be employed in Thailand you either need to be a Thai citizen or have a work permit. The work permit is applied for by the employing company. 

As you are not Thai, you either need to have a unique skill in short supply that will attract an employment offer from a company that is willing to procure the work permit (several regulatory hoops they have to jump through), or, you can start up your own company in Thailand, a whole other bag of worms.

Now, unless you have significant business management experience, adequate resources, and, significant funding, along with a trusted Thai partner, I would not consider starting up a company in Thailand, (many failed Falang bar owners have tried this option). Should you have the business acumen, resources and funding to do a start-up, then good luck to you, I wish you success in your venture. Otherwise; 

Your best option is to attract an employment offer from an existing company in Thailand. This will not be easy. To do this you need to be a good salesman. You will be selling yourself. Are you up to it?

You need to make yourself a very attractive package. The more languages you speak, the more attractive you will be. Realize you will be competing with the local Thai and resident foreign population for a very limited customer base. You need to sell yourself to established companies who are adequately staffed. You need unique skills. 

So, advice;

In your shoes I would; 1) read through this forum, many threads cover employment in Thailand, gathering as much information as I could, 2) procure an education visa and move to Thailand for a year as a student attending a Thai language school in Thailand, and, 3) during my studies I would travel around Thailand investigating and networking for potential employers, again, back to a "selling yourself" task. 

What you desire to do has been done. However, it is a very difficult task with a very limited success ratio. Do you have the drive, motivation, and stick-to-it attitude to accomplish your goal? 

Good luck and fare thee well.


----------



## richw (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks again - I have to say that although I appreciate the advice so far given it doesnt exactly encourage me to take the plunge. My initial thought was to maybe form an internet-based business and then work with tourists thereby avoiding any complications over in Thailand because the finances would be sorted out in the UK but I would be over in Thailand to liase with clients from blighty and I might still think about that if networking in Thailand doesnt bear fruit.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

hi rich. no one is encouraging you because your chances of procuring employment really are that slim. If you follow this and some of the many other thailand expat forums then you will see that emails such as yours are posted every week by people who really really want to live/work in Thailand. A huge and seemingly endless pool of people who are competing for a very limited number of openings/opportunities.

I am not sure that you mean by "working with tourists" because this won't remove you from the need to have a work permit or eliminate the risk of being caught without one.


----------



## richw (Dec 14, 2012)

cnx_bruce said:


> hi rich. no one is encouraging you because your chances of procuring employment really are that slim. If you follow this and some of the many other thailand expat forums then you will see that emails such as yours are posted every week by people who really really want to live/work in Thailand. A huge and seemingly endless pool of people who are competing for a very limited number of openings/opportunities.
> 
> I am not sure that you mean by "working with tourists" because this won't remove you from the need to have a work permit or eliminate the risk of being caught without one.


a friend had an idea to act as a sort of guide/chaperone to, in particular, single guys who were travelling out to thailand for the first time - by basing the business in the uk and if I was only doing say a couple of 3 month stints out there then I would be seen as no more than any other tourist when I was over there, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

according to thai law: If you are in thailand for more than 15 days and undertaking activities that fall within the definition of 'work' then you need to have a work permit. See pinned thread in this forum for list of prohibited employment activities - pretty sure it includes tour guiding. Further, you can't apply for a work permit or undertake any business-related activities if you only hold a tourist visa.

according to thai reality: Yes I'm sure some people provide tour guiding or related services for foreign companies without a work permit and don't get caught. But picture one scenario. In a casual chat with your neighbour in BKK you mention what your job is. A month later you have a dispute about rubbish left in the foyer. Said neigbour calls Immigration Dept as payback. Bye bye Thailand.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Therapist? and looking for a work permit or solely working on tourist based activities in Thailand-- I don't think so, too unless....... 

--to work with tourists, without local contacts and competing with locals relying on visitors' cash or agencies' commissions-it boils down to --what can you offer that locals can't?


----------



## richw (Dec 14, 2012)

cnx_bruce said:


> according to thai law: If you are in thailand for more than 15 days and undertaking activities that fall within the definition of 'work' then you need to have a work permit. See pinned thread in this forum for list of prohibited employment activities - pretty sure it includes tour guiding. Further, you can't apply for a work permit or undertake any business-related activities if you only hold a tourist visa.
> 
> according to thai reality: Yes I'm sure some people provide tour guiding or related services for foreign companies without a work permit and don't get caught. But picture one scenario. In a casual chat with your neighbour in BKK you mention what your job is. A month later you have a dispute about rubbish left in the foyer. Said neigbour calls Immigration Dept as payback. Bye bye Thailand.


well again thanks for your reply - it would seem my only option is to hoist my white flag and continue to find the funding for thailand by working elsewhere and just visit thailand as a tourist


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

that's the conclusion that many people eventually arrive at. the only other option being to have a passive investment/s in thailand or overseas for example share portfolio, rental property (with a managing agent and no direct involvement by you), etc. This does not trigger the work permit provisions.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

You will not make the same money in Thailand as in your own country ,As they say in Thailand to make a small fortune in the land of smiles you need to bring a big fortune with you......


----------



## rhss95 (Jan 4, 2013)

*business in thailand*

You are right in saying that running a bar is not a good idea - in fact, running any business is very difficult. You need Thai business partners etc that you can trust, which is obviously difficult if you don't know anyone in the country and if you don't speak much or any Thai. Good luck!


----------

